
Kansas man admits to shooting Indian tech workers in bar - MilnerRoute
https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/06/us/kansas-bar-shooting-plea/index.html
======
wand3r
While this is terrible it does have a silver lining; a regular at the pub
intervened and actually told the guy to leave prior to the incident. When the
aggressor returned the same man, Ian Grillot, intervened again and was shot
twice trying to subdue the assailant. That is a pretty brave thing to do on
behalf of 2 strangers.

~~~
doorbumper
It's good to know that there are decent people out there, but as an American
who isn't white, I don't why anyone would go through the trouble of living in
the Midwest if they had the choice. If anyone wants to move to the US, I
always tell them to avoid the midwest and Texas like the plague. There's no
point in being in an area where a significant number of people hate you
because of your skin color.

~~~
michaelcampbell
That's a pretty broad brush you're using.

~~~
thelock85
As a Texan of color with relatives all over the state, I believe a lot of
Texans don’t care about skin color AND a lot of Texans don’t care about
discrimination based on skin color. So as an immigrant of color, you might be
better off in a society where the supermajority actively espouses inclusion
(even if they don’t practice it well).

